
Show HN: SANE – The Safe and NEeded TOML/YAML Alternative - z0mbie42
https://opensource.bloom.sh/sane
======
z0mbie42
Hi author here,

I've been developing an open standard since some time to replace the ugliness
of YAML and TOML and the flaws of JSON for configurations files.

Configuration files (Human to machine) have some needs that TOML/YAML do not
satisfy (clarity, tooling/linting friendliness, consistency, safety, parsers
friendliness...) and JSON neither (as it was designed to be mahcine to machine
it does not have comments, have null...).

It's currently used in production with success.

Here is the website for the standard:
[https://opensource.bloom.sh/sane](https://opensource.bloom.sh/sane)

Here is the repo for the standard:
[https://github.com/bloom42/sane](https://github.com/bloom42/sane)

and here is the repo for the Go parsing library:
[https://github.com/bloom42/sane-go](https://github.com/bloom42/sane-go)

Going shortly towards a v1.0 any feedback is welcome.

------
pantalaimon

      # Indentation (only spaces) is allowed but not required
    

Why not allow tabs?

~~~
z0mbie42
hi, it's a matter of consistency.

It has been discussed here:
[https://github.com/bloom42/sane/issues/3](https://github.com/bloom42/sane/issues/3)

TL;DR: modern languages (Rust, Scala... except Go) use spaces. Allowing both
will cause pain. And if in the future Tabs alongside spaces is really needed,
It can be added in a non-breaking release, while allowing then disallowing
tabs if they cause too much pain is non backward compatible.

